# Mitred box chip out help



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Lumberjocks. I've been working on a jewelry box for my little sister and have this beautiful piece of spalted birch to work with. It's a pretty piece of wood but really soft and prone to hopping and tearing. I know I'm not going to get a perfect finish with this. However when I was cutting my mitred corners I got a big chunk torn out. The piece must have splintered as I can't find anything to glue back in. Any thoughts on how to fix this? I was thinking dyed epoxy but any other suggestions would be welcome.



















Edit: Nothing is glued together yet.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's some beautiful grain there James.

Maybe cut it down, or have a pull out top lengthwise and mortise
a dado around the perimeter.

Looking forward to seeing it in the projects forum.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

I would try to tape where the cut is. I would want a sharp fine tooth blade and cut slow. I might try to do the cuts on the table saw.


----------



## giser3546 (May 15, 2014)

I have worked with a very similar birch, and yea its surprisingly soft and light. If you had the chip and it remained in one or two pieces you could glue it and fill any small gaps with a combination of wood glue and sawdust which I have had luck with in the past. If you don't have the chip your best bet would be to cut the box shorter to remove the chip. If you're worried about it getting too short I would say try using a round over bit on the outside edge which will take the prominence away from the chip. Routing a round over will be good at hiding it but it will also be somewhat likely to cause more chip out, so I recommend several very light passes slowly sneaking up on what you want the final edge to look like. With a wood as soft as birch you will want to take it slowly.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I would recommend that you fill the area with epoxy mixed with old printer toner or some epoxy jet black stain. When hard sand back and it is amazing how good this can look.Check youtube and you will see this method used even Norm did it and it always looks really in keeping with the piece.
DISCLAIMER!!!!
Just in case however that we don't agree on what is in keeping or what looks really good check youtube and try it out on an old piece of timber.I this is not suitable try to make the box a little shorter or glue in the broken piece and hope your sister will not notice or care.Hey it's the thought that counts.Alistair


----------

